

40,000 Voter Registrations Have Gone Missing in Georgia - kirillzubovsky
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/120097/40000-missing-voters-georgia-are-unlikely-regain-their-ballot

======
bradleyy
Thanks for posting this Kirill; I was a victim of this.

Being a recent transplant to GA, I didn't have a Georgia drivers license. This
basically meant that my voter registration got destroyed.

Not happy.

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Who do you think you are to be a young, progressive techie person, wanting to
live in GA ?

... I wish that sarcasm was funny, but it's just painfully sad.

